# WinCC flexible 2005



## Programmieranfänger (5 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

hab folgendes Problem mit WinCC flexible:
Ich war vor kurzem bei einem Kunden und da ist auf meinem Rechner
WinCC abgeschmiert. Hab mir dann das PG vom Kunden ausgeliehen
und das Projekt fertig gestellt. Funktionierte ohne Probleme.
Nun wollte ich zuhause das WinCC Pojekt wieder öffnen und siehe
da, kam promt folgende Fehlermeldung:
*Das Projekt wurde mit einer nicht kompatiblen Version oder einer Beta-Version von WinCC flixible erstellt.Es wurde zuletzt mit WinCC flexible*
*(K 1.1 SP1 HF 7 (1.23.1)) geöffnet. Öffnen sie das Projekt mit der korrekten Version von WinCC flexible. Wenn sie eine Beta-Version genutzt haben,verwendensie die offiziell herausgegeben Version.*

Meine Version ist WinCC flexible Compakt, SP1, K1.1.1.0_1.34.0.5
Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo das Problem liegt?
Danke


----------



## Hallo- (5 Juni 2007)

Hallo,

du musst dir von Siemens das aktuelle Hotfix 7 laden

https://support.automation.siemens....&extranet=standard&objid=10805577&treeLang=de

MfG


----------



## Kai (5 Juni 2007)

Auf Deinem Rechner fehlt das HF7 für WinCC flexible SP1. Nach der Installation kannst Du das Projekt wieder öffnen.

http://support.automation.siemens.c...lib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=24758642&caller=view

Du solltest Dir aber auf jeden Fall vorher folgenden Beitrag durchlesen:

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=12389

Gruß Kai


----------



## Programmieranfänger (9 Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

alles klar. Jetzt funktionierts wieder.
Danke euch beiden.


----------

